# Live Free or Die Hard (WOTW-like experience???)



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello everybody!

I can't wait to see this movie on DVD, do you think it could be close to a WOTW experience?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I hope so. I've been looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

WOTW experience? I would think Transformers would be closer to the WOTW experience... maybe even surpassing it. 

I'm definitely lookin' forward to this movie. What do think will make it a WOTW type experience?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Dear Sonnie,

Apearantly what you say would be logic, but you don't know the half of it. I saw that movie in the Cinema and I am pretty sure this will be a great demo DVD upon release.

What I mean by WOTW experience is the pod emerging scene, earthquake... *The sustained deep bass*. Transformers cannot match WOTW in that regard, but there are many scenes in Die hard 4 that may exceed WOTW.:T.... Especially the bridge collapsing at the end of the movie after being hit by the miscile of the F35.... But I can't really tell until I have the DVD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ahhh... okay. You are right... I don't know the half of it. :dontknow:

Yeah... maybe for that one scene Transformers is no match, but overall, it's pretty awesome.

Looking forward to Die Hard.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah....Transformers is a very good demo movie IMO, but I preferred LFDH for its "completeness".... just can't wait for the DVD :jump:


----------

